# 2007 SystemSix 1 Build Starts!!!



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

As you may know, I found a worthy replacement to my non-BB30, 2009 Cannondale CAAD 9-7. The bike was instrumental in my first century and about 2400 miles of reliable, crash-free service. It was a remarkable first bike, weighing-in at a mere 16.2 pounds. Despite being a great-accelerating bike, my 170 pound body really felt the torsional flex on the standing climbs. It's been a wonderful machine, but I'm ready to go to the next level up. Here is one last look of her in all her Dura Ace splendor, before the frame, fork, stem and carbon seatpost all goes up on eBay:










Here is what I picked up as a new take-off Velo Club LaGrange 2007 Team race bike....all for $550!!!:










The new bike will be spec with period-correct, Dura Ace 7800 gruppo. I cannot stand the OEM USE Alien carbon seatpost, so I ordered a white Control Tech one to match the white FSA Wing Pro Compact bars. Plus, Control Tech actually makes the chubby stem for this bike. I decided to go with using the BB30 bearings, but with Wheels Manufacturing's Delrin BB30 Adapters....so I can run my DA 7800 crankset. Once I can afford an Si SL crankset - fitting it will only be a matter removing the adapter, adding BB30 wave washer and bearing shields, while sliding in the beefy spindle. More pics to come!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Zac,

Congrat on your new ride and it should be a rocket bike once is done.BTW I ran all my bikes with USE Alien carbon post.


----------



## skleins (May 19, 2010)

I'm looking forward to seeing that finished system - keep us updated!

Out of interest Zac, what height are you - I'm looking for a 50/52cm caad9 off ebay and am in a puzzle over what size to order, I'm thinking 50cm at present


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

skleins said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing that finished system - keep us updated!
> 
> Out of interest Zac, what height are you - I'm looking for a 50/52cm caad9 off ebay and am in a puzzle over what size to order, I'm thinking 50cm at present


You got PM.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

*Stumped by ONE part!!!!*

All the required parts arrived today, including the Wheels Mfg. BB30 adapters. What an ingenious little innovation! The Delrin adapters are a very precision-machined, hard thermoplastic sleeve that easily pressed into the Ceramic BB30 bearing race with a mallet. I have to say the fit and finish is absolutely SPOT-ON. The adapters spin smoothly and freely while the 24mm spindle Dura Ace 7800 Hollowtech II crankset slid inside the adapters as perfect as the actual Shimano BB cups themselves:










However, my build progress was halted. Apparently, I completely neglected to consider the inherent depth of the new SystemSix Carbon fork crown...which requires a 35mm + front brake caliper sleeve. The CAAD 9's Slice Si fork sleeve was only 20mm, and once I realized my LBS was closed tomorrow - the build closed for the day at this stage:










Here is the five gram part that made me close shop until Monday:mad2::










Monday, I am going full-bore with this build until complete....even if it takes me all day!!!!

Updates coming soon...:thumbsup:


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

I think you'll love the bike - though you may lose some of the benefit till you get the Si SL crankset.

I normally would not clamp the seat tube or any of the bike tubing... I'd install the seatpost first and clamp the seatpost instead.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

UPDATE: No local LBS carries the SystemSix front brake caliper sleeve!!!! The longest one I could find was 31mm....and it STILL came up short, despite removing the small toothed washer:mad2: After an entire afternoon of calling nearly all Southern California Cannondale dealers, Helens Cycles 134 miles away in Santa Monica _**finally**_ has it. 

I cannot believe I am making a 4-hour round trip journey....just for a $10 part!!!! We cyclists must be absolutely NUTS. All this mayhem for a 30-mile tempo/shakedown ride. But tomorrow is the only time I have for it. Anybody have this problem too?


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Helen's is _the_ place to go for any older Cannondale parts. They were the only local shop that had System Six headset parts I wanted.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Zac,

Let me know if you need help to locate this part, are you in CA?


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks, Zamboni...I finally have the 38mm Cannondale sleeve now. I was lucky Helens had a broken SuperSix fork, and they simply salvaged the part for me. Otherwise, it was a two-week turnaround ordering it from CannonDorel.


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

Just built up a SystemSix myself coming off a CAAD7. I absolutely LOVE the frame. My bike is only equipped with a SRAM rival group but it is great and super light.

As for the 38mm issue on the front brake.....ahhh been there. I dealt with the issue and finally used a carbon fiber appropriate dremel bit and just took the hole in some so i could use a common found collar nut found at bike LBS. I have no idea why C-Dale would not just make the hole deeper? Took me less than 5 minutes to modify the hole depth and I have had zero problems and don't expect any.

Enjoy your bike....many claim the SystemSix was the best frame C-dale produced......i know i enjoy mine.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

*Finished!!!*

I first wanted to complete 100 test miles, before submitting a ride impression. Compared to my beloved CAAD 9.....all I can say is *WOW*. You guys are right - this thing is an absolute ROCKET. When I stand on the pedals, this bike lurches forward with a ferocity of snap only found on $10k+ dream bikes!!! 

I then went to my local Cannondale LBS and compared it to a 2010 SuperSix HM and the new SuperSix Evo. Yes, both bikes were clearly lighter and more muted to road buzz....but the acceleration was nearly_* identical *_to the SystemSix. The hybrid frame bike is dead-silent and the BB30 bottom bracket - even with the Dura Ace 7800 cranks...offers a near direct-drive experience. Complete bike weighs 15.78 pounds, with pedals: Now, I can see why the former, real Cannondale lost money on this bike:

*2007 Cannondale SystemSix (Velo Club LaGrange Team Edition)*
Frame: SystemSix BB30 Hi-Mod, with CAAD 9 rear triangle
Fork: SystemSix Si full carbon
Stem: SystemSix 100mm made by ControlTech USA
Seatpost: ControlTech USA Team Issue 2A
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR
Bars: FSA Wing Pro Compact 40cm
Shifters: Shimano Dura Ace 7801 double
Brakes: Shimano Dura Ace 7800
Front Derailleur: Shimano Dura Ace 7800
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Dura Ace 7800
Crankset: Shimano Dura Ace 7800 39/53
Cassette: SRAM Red OG-1090 11-28
Chain: KMC X10SL
Bottom Bracket: Enduro Ceramic with BB30 adapters
Wheelset: 2006 Mavic Ksyrium SL3 
Tires: Vittoria Open Corsa EVO CX 700c x 23
Tubes: Michelin AirComp Latex
Pedals: LOOK Keo Carbon ti
Bottle Cages: Elite Sior Race (modified)
Cyclocomputer: CatEye Strada DW w/ Cadence


----------



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks great! Are the spacer tower just until you dial in the fit?


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Greenduck said:


> Looks great! Are the spacer tower just until you dial in the fit?


Correct.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Zac, 

No regreted of getting this frame? Still got mine as back up.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

zamboni said:


> Zac,
> 
> No regreted of getting this frame? Still got mine as back up.


No way, Zamboni. I have been looking for this frame, since late 2008. I got the CAAD simply because I wanted something with similar geometry, and could not wait to begin riding my first road bike. 

The claim still holds true - Cannondale will_* never*_ make such a unique and dynamic road frame like the SystemSix ever again...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

True the main reason why Cannondale stop making this frame due to cost, enjoy the ride and you now had a rocket bike.HEre is my system.


----------



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

I've yet to try the SystemSix. I love my 2011 SuperSix but everyone talks about how the SystemSix was (maybe) better than the SuperSix. I think will need to find out if any SystemSix' are for sale where I live...


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote: I went to my local Cannondale LBS and compared it to a 2010 SuperSix HM and the new SuperSix Evo. Yes, both bikes were clearly lighter and more muted to road buzz....but the acceleration was nearly_* identical *_to the SystemSix. The hybrid frame bike is dead-silent and the BB30 bottom bracket - even with the Dura Ace 7800 cranks...offers a near direct-drive experience. Complete bike weighs 15.78 pounds, with pedals: Now, I can see why the former, real Cannondale lost money on this bike:


Nice job on this(except the crank of course!) but as much as I hate to disagree with you I must, I've had my 07 System since new and same for the 2010 Super Six Hi-Mod and while I like the 07 it really doesn't compare with the SUSI and not just the weight, the front end is more vague than the Super and the rear doesn't track as well either nor is it as compliant.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

True, the Supers are extremely refined machines....very dreamy ride quality, indeed. But, for what I paid for my SystemSix - I say the bang for my buck was right there.....


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a 2011 non HM SS and the '07 systemsix and I agree for the money the systemsix is a great bang for the buck. I think when I stand on my systemsix it responds better than my super. The front end seems more stable to me, although after 20 years of riding I still suck in the corners.


----------

